# Using different kontakt versions on on PC question



## dathyr1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello,

This is a quick question, Is it possible to have two different working versions of Kontakt on one PC? 

Or does the newer version overwrite the older version on the PC. I know updates do, but say this is a completely different new version number.

Say they come out with version 6 sometime in the future, can I still have version 5 also operational on the same PC?

Wouldnt need ask this, but this is only just to support products used or created in older versions of Kontakt.

just curious and thanks,

DT


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes. I still have K2, K3 and K4 on my PC (in addition to K5 that is).

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you Bob for the information. 

Great to know that I can do that.

DT


----------

